# windev sur mac ?



## bloub (4 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais développer un programme de gestion de stock sur mesure pour mes PC (Windows XP). Or, j'ai vraiment envie de passer sur Mac. Le programme est développé en WinDev. Ce langage existe-t-il sur Mac ? Autrement, est-il possible de convertir de WinDev vers un langage Mac ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

Windev n'existe pas sur mac. Pas contre au niveau Basic tu as RealBasic qui peut créer des applis Windows et Mac. Il peut reprendre certains projets en VB.


----------



## ntx (4 Mai 2007)

bloub a dit:


> Le programme est développé en WinDev. Ce langage existe-t-il sur Mac ?


Vu le nom la réponse est évidente 
J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur leur brochure. Je pense que c'est inutilisable en dehors de Windows, trop propiétaire.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Je pense que c'est inutilisable en dehors de Windows, trop propiétaire.



Oui et quand on utilise windev pour le web, c'est la cata car il n'y a quasiment pas d'hébergeur pour les BDD. Et c'est lent, très lent...


----------



## tomswear (4 Mai 2007)

heureusement que windev n'existe pas sur mac...


----------



## MicaëlFelix (6 Mai 2007)

> Oui et quand on utilise windev pour le web, c'est la cata car il n'y a quasiment pas d'hébergeur pour les BDD. Et c'est lent, très lent...



Faux, y'en a beaucoup mais ça reste très cher.



> heureusement que windev n'existe pas sur mac...


Sais-tu programmer? As tu déjà utilisé WinDev durant plus d'un mois?
Pour l'avoir acheté alors que je suis encore étudiant, je peux te dire que t'as tort de dire ça, parce que si windev arrivait juste à rendre compatible sa base de données pour mac (c'est déjà fait pour linux), ça m'éviterait bien des ennuis.


Pour bloub : Si tu as la dernière version de WinDev, tu peux essayer de faire passer ton programme en mode Java. Malheureusement pour moi certaines fonctions que j'utilise ne sont pas compatible Java donc je suis coincé, y compris la BD qui n'est pas compatible Mac. Bref j'essaye de trouver un moyen d'installer facilement une BD MySql sur un mac, et d'y accéder par windev, malheureusement je pense que les driver fournis par windev n'existent pas sur mac.

Et dire que j'ai acheté un mac mini tout neuf pour ça pricnipalement  Maintenant il ne me sert plus qu'à ranger ma musique et mes vidéos


----------



## ntx (6 Mai 2007)

MicaëlFelix a dit:


> Pour l'avoir acheté alors que je suis encore étudiant, je peux te dire que t'as tort de dire ça, parce que si windev arrivait juste à rendre compatible sa base de données pour mac (c'est déjà fait pour linux), ça m'éviterait bien des ennuis.


Pourquoi payer une solution propriétaire alors qu'il existe plein de solutions libres, normalisées et gratuites


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Pourquoi payer une solution propriétaire alors qu'il existe plein de solutions libres, normalisées et gratuites



Exactement. Et qui font leurs preuves tous les jours sur le Web


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2007)

MicaëlFelix a dit:


> Faux, y'en a beaucoup mais ça reste très cher.



J'ai fait une recherche et je n'en ai pas trouvé tellement que ça Et puis héberger son site sur un serveur windows Bof. :sleep:


----------



## MicaëlFelix (6 Mai 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Exactement. Et qui font leurs preuves tous les jours sur le Web&#8230;



Pour WinDev, d&#233;sol&#233; de vous d&#233;cevoir mais niveau conception, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; quelque chose de gratuit qui fasse mieux, enfin c'est s&#251;r que je n'ai pas tout test&#233; 
Mais bon faire un programme en Java reste pour l'instant beaucoup plus lent qu'en VB ou C#, et ces deux derniers sont en dessous de la vitesse de d&#233;veloppement de Windev actuellement.
WinDev permet d'exporter un projet en archive Java compl&#232;te, bref vous programmez une fois (en th&#233;orie) et tout fonctionne sur n'importe quel poste. En pratique, Mac = Ignor&#233; par pcsoft pour le moment au niveau de la base de donn&#233;es en mode Java, car on a un beau bug qui s'affiche d&#232;s le lancement de l'application (j'ai test&#233;... et hop requ&#234;te au support technique, et j'ai eu une r&#233;ponse du genre "pas disponible pour mac, je transmet la suggestion &#224; l'&#233;quipe"... J'esp&#232;re que cela changera mais vu le petit pourcentage d'utilisateurs de mac (moins de 5&#37; de mes clients potentiels, et encore moins dans un cadre plus g&#233;n&#233;ralis&#233, je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions... 

C&#244;t&#233; Web, je suis "d'accord" avec vous: WebDev (&#233;quivalent de WinDev mais pour le Web) n&#233;cessite en gros 1000 euros &#224; l'achat + 500 euros par moteur de serveur.

Ce qui est faux n&#233;anmoins, c'est de dire que c'est oblig&#233; de le faire tourner sous Windows, car il me semble que le moteur de d&#233;ploiement de Webdev c&#244;t&#233; serveur est compatible Linux! Et c'est logique vu que linux prend quand m&#234;me beaucoup de place c&#244;t&#233; r&#233;seaux.

Pour le moment, j'ai abandonn&#233; l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'acheter WebDev, parce que c'est trop cher pour l'utilisation que j'en ferai. Mais si un jour j'ai besoin de travailler sur de gros sites web avec liaison BD, je prendrais WebDev, parce que malgr&#233; tout ce que l'on peut dire des solutions payantes, PcSoft (cr&#233;ateur de WinDev et WebDev) propose avec WebDev les m&#234;me fonctions que WinDev, et ... &#231;a vous paraitra peut &#234;tre un peu clich&#233; (parce que c'est leur sloggant), mais c'est vrai: on programme 10 fois plus vite en utilisant ce genre d'outil!


Pour info, j'utilise pour tous mes sites PHP & MySql pour le moment, je travaille de temps en temps en ASPX comme actuellement (avec SqlServer), et je peux vous assurer que si WebDev (et c'est le cas) est d&#233;velopp&#233; avec le m&#234;me langage que windev, vous gagnez VRAIMENT du temps 

Apr&#232;s, faut voir vos budgets mais pensez que si vous devez d&#233;velopper en PHP & MySql un projet, &#231;a vous prendra beaucoup plus de temps que de travailler en WebDev.

Moi ce qui m'emb&#234;te c'est de payer environ 500 euros par ann&#233;e pour WinDev, et si je devais faire &#231;a pour WebDev &#231;a serait comme un second engagement qui n'est pour l'instant pas n&#233;cessaire, vu que je n'ai pas de serveur avec WebDev et que les h&#233;bergements co&#251;tent trop cher (je paierai un h&#233;bergement d'une centaine de m&#233;gasoctets comme si j'avais pris une solution PHP/MySql de 4 go... sans compter la diff&#233;rence de bande passante et tout le reste).

Bref... Dire "heureusement que windev/webdev n'est pas disponible sur mac" c'est franchement ne pas avoir test&#233; le produit!

Apr&#232;s faut ajuster vos budgets, en sachant que l'investissement de d&#233;part est peut &#234;tre grand, mais le gain de temps est consid&#233;rable.



> J'ai fait une recherche et je n'en ai pas trouv&#233; tellement que &#231;a


Ta recherche a du certainement s'arr&#234;ter tr&#232;s rapidement... tu sais quand on veut ce genre d'information il vaut mieux passer par le site source, c'est &#224; dire pcsoft.fr :
http://www.pcsoft.fr/webdev/hebergeurs.htm

Tu as l&#224; une bonne liste d'h&#233;bergeurs.

A+


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2007)

MicaëlFelix a dit:


> Pour WinDev, désolé de vous décevoir mais niveau conception, je n'ai pas trouvé quelque chose de gratuit qui fasse mieux, enfin c'est sûr que je n'ai pas tout testé
> Mais bon faire un programme en Java reste pour l'instant beaucoup plus lent qu'en VB ou C#, et ces deux derniers sont en dessous de la vitesse de développement de Windev actuellement.
> WinDev permet d'exporter un projet en archive Java complète, bref vous programmez une fois (en théorie) et tout fonctionne sur n'importe quel poste. En pratique, Mac = Ignoré par pcsoft pour le moment au niveau de la base de données en mode Java, car on a un beau bug qui s'affiche dès le lancement de l'application (j'ai testé... et hop requête au support technique, et j'ai eu une réponse du genre "pas disponible pour mac, je transmet la suggestion à l'équipe"... J'espère que cela changera mais vu le petit pourcentage d'utilisateurs de mac (moins de 5% de mes clients potentiels, et encore moins dans un cadre plus généralisé), je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions...
> 
> ...



il ya pas quelqu'un pour effacer ce tissu de conneries ?
:rateau:


----------



## MicaëlFelix (20 Mai 2007)

tatouille, ton commentaire est très pertinent, très constructif, très intéressant 

Personnellement je crois n'avoir pas marqué de conneries (mis à part que quand je me relis ça fait un peu trop commercial, mais bon j'apprécie WinDev donc j'ai bien le droit de dire ce que j'en pense lol, même si tu penses que c'est des conneries^^), mais vu ton expérience que je suppose inexistante (sur windev ou webdev), je prend ton commentaire très au sérieux


----------



## molgow (20 Mai 2007)

Parmi cette succession de "wintruc c'est nul", je n'avoue pas avoir vu explicitement de r&#233;ponses pour bloub: existe-il donc une solution satisfaisante pour son probl&#232;me ?


----------



## Tarul (20 Mai 2007)

bloub a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Je fais d&#233;velopper un programme de gestion de stock sur mesure pour mes PC (Windows XP). Or, j'ai vraiment envie de passer sur Mac. Le programme est d&#233;velopp&#233; en WinDev. Ce langage existe-t-il sur Mac ? Autrement, est-il possible de convertir de WinDev vers un langage Mac ?



Le w-language n'est pas port&#233;e sur mac. ni m&#234;me sur linux, cependant Windev 11 permet de g&#233;n&#233;rer du code Java et donc permettre &#224; ton application fonctionner sur tous les syst&#232;mes.
Mais j'ignore jusqu'o&#249; c'est bien/efficace. Enfin cela t'obliges &#224; conserver un windows pour d&#233;velopper tes applications.


----------



## clampin (21 Mai 2007)

Je ne connais pas webDev, mais ça me fait penser à WebObject ce truc... je me trompe ?


----------



## Tarul (21 Mai 2007)

clampin a dit:


> Je ne connais pas webDev, mais ça me fait penser à WebObject ce truc... je me trompe ?



Webdev est aux applications WEB, ce que windev  est aux applications desktop. Il te permet de concevoir des applications web à l'aide du W-language. A la fin il générera soit du php ou encore de l'asp.net.


----------



## bloub (18 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben, ma question a une fois de plus engendré la sempiternelle et franchement idiote bagarre entre "macistes" et "winnistes". Je ne suis pas programmeur, donc je ne sais pas si windev est super ou nul, je sais que mon programmeur écrit en WinDev (et je dois dire que le programme correspond parfaitement à mes demandes en tant qu'utilisateur). Ma question était donc tout simplement de savoir si je pouvais facilement faire traduire ce programme rédigé dans un environnement windows vers un environnement mac.


----------



## Dramis (18 Juillet 2007)

bloub a dit:


> Ma question était donc tout simplement de savoir si je pouvais facilement faire traduire ce programme rédigé dans un environnement windows vers un environnement mac.



La réponse est NON, windev est un outil propriétaire qui n'est pas basé sur une norme et qui ne peut pas être porté sur une autre plateforme par  une bande de "communiste" qui travaille dans leur sous-sol.


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Juillet 2007)

Dramis a dit:


> La réponse est NON, windev est un outil propriétaire qui n'est pas basé sur une norme et qui ne peut pas être porté sur une autre plateforme par  une bande de "communiste" qui travaille dans leur sous-sol.


----------



## dem1980 (27 Juillet 2007)

La seule solution qui te reste c'est de tenter de compiler ton application en java
 et voir ce que ca donne sur mac, mais je ne suis pas convaincu du r&#233;sultat.
Si windev permet de faire des applications sur mac cela deviendrait vraiment une tr&#232;s bonne nouvelle. Personnellement je trouve windev tr&#232;s abordable comme programmation pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas un codeur.
Cela permet de r&#233;aliser des logiciels pour les professionnels de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s rapide et efficace.
Je parle bien entendu de windev (ou m&#234;me windev mobile) qui sont des outils vraiment agr&#233;ables et performant, je ne parle pas de webdev qui est un outil tr&#232;s, mais alors tr&#232;s cibl&#233; et qui doit &#234;tre utilis&#233; par pas grand monde tellement y a de contraintes.


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2007)

Il peut passer sur WebOjects+J2EE+BD (sachant que WO prend en charge pas mal de BD)

c'est une bonne solution?  (pour le web uniquement par contre, WO, non?)


----------



## mrsoyer (24 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour pour ma part je développes en php mysql, j'ai un peu tester webdev.

Je suis un pro mac, et j'ai tendance a ne pas aimer tout ce qui viens de windows, mais la tout ce que je peu dire, c'est que j'ai été vraiment séduis par webdev. 

Mais bon j'ai toujour beaucoup du mal à passer sur windobe.

Ma question est donc, n'existe t'il pas un logiciel a peu prés equivalent à webdev sur mac.

Quand j'entends équivalent, je me fou un peu du langage de programmation, en l'occurrence le w chez pas quoi pour webdev, mais plutôt un logiciel qui assiste au développements.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Webdev est une bouse d'après ce que j'ai compris&#8230; Si php te fatigue, tu peux essayer RoR, ou django (un framework en python)&#8230;


----------



## mrsoyer (26 Janvier 2009)

et en français .....


----------



## fab du 91630 (26 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ce pose encore la question de savoir si windev peut-être utilisé sur mac la réponse est ici :

http://forum.pcsoft.fr/thread.awp?groupid=pcsoft.fr.windev&v=2&postid=242154

Bonne journée,

Fab du 91630


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Mouais, dans un pc virtuel ou bootcamp quoi


----------

